# Montgomery Ward Hawthorne shifter



## IJamEcono (Apr 13, 2010)

So my brother is moving in with his girlfriend. She lives on the family farm...parents have passed...place needs work. He wants to know if I want to stop by and dig for bikes. So I do.

I found twelve bikes. Some seventies Huffy and Open Road...nothing exciting. But then a matching Ward's Hawthorne men's and women's bike. Ok, cool. I'll take it. And up in the barn, a Fiorelli italian road bike. So not a total waste of time.

Then found another Hawthorne with an interesting stem shifter. We're these shifters common ever? I don't believe I've ever seen one. I thought it was cool.


----------

